# Illinois/Wisconsin/Indiana Breeders?



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

HI! A friend of mine lost her dear Maltese last week and is feeling completely lost. She's starting to talk about trying to find a new forever friend and asked for my advice on good breeders in and around our area. The dear friend she just lost was a rescue and had numerous health issues that she went through with her Randi and chooses this time to go through a breeder.

Do any of you have any recommendations for breeders in Illinois..or southern-ish Wisconsin...or western-ish Indiana that I could pass on to my friend? I did go to the AKC site, but didn't have much luck. Do they only show names of breeders that currently have pups on there? I also searched around the forum for some time thinking that maybe this question had already been answered, but couldn't seem to find what I was looking for.

Thanks so much for any help you can pass on!

Jeni


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeni, Try going to www.americanmaltese.org there is a list of breeders by state. Let us know what you find. 

I'm so sorry for your friend's loss - it leaves such a hole in the heart. :crying 2:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

THANKS so much for that website! I didn't know about it. Could I presume that anyone listed on there is reputable and not some backdoor puppymill of any sort??


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a great breeder for you!!!! She is in Minneapolis, so I don't know if that is too far....but she has 3 pups ready to go...she is my breeder and a wonderful woman....been to her home. Very clean etc....I think she has 2 females and 1 male. She will ship or figure out transport. 
Dolcemaltese.com Her name is Sandy Williams. Phone number is on website. I have one of her babies......here is a pic. If you have more questions she can call me. Let me know if you want the phone number...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Feb 13 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725721


> THANKS so much for that website! I didn't know about it. Could I presume that anyone listed on there is reputable and not some backdoor puppymill of any sort??[/B]


That is the Maltese breed club, I don't believe that any of the breeders recommended on their website would be considered a puppymill. I've seen Cheryl Filson at the Chicago pet show at McCormick place. In fact, that show is scheduled for February 21-22nd. From what I can determine, there will be 10 maltese competing at the show. It might give you an opportunity to speak to some of the breeders and see their dogs. 

Debbie


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Great idea about the show in Chicago. I'll definitely pass that information along to my friend as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheryl Filson is on the AMA list and one of my co-workers just got an adorable little boy from her. Her address on the AMA list is Aurora IL but I believe she's actually in Yorkville which is maybe 40 - 50 miles west of Chicago. My co-worker's pup looks like he's going to be a bit on the big side (he's 7 pounds at 6 months old) but he's adorable and very healthy.

Good luck!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Feb 21 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731661


> Cheryl Filson is on the AMA list and one of my co-workers just got an adorable little boy from her. Her address on the AMA list is Aurora IL but I believe she's actually in Yorkville which is maybe 40 - 50 miles west of Chicago. My co-worker's pup looks like he's going to be a bit on the big side (he's 7 pounds at 6 months old) but he's adorable and very healthy.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I have two of Cheryl Filson's Maltese.. she is a nice lady. You need to call her though, she will not go into detail re: her dogs via email. She wants to TALK to a live person and get a feel for them. I don't blame her. In this day and age of email scams, one has to be careful.

Below is Cher-Chien's Light As A Feather, aka "Feather". Cheryl's website is: http://www.freewebs.com/cherchien/

Karla


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Feb 24 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733367


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Feb 21 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731661





> Cheryl Filson is on the AMA list and one of my co-workers just got an adorable little boy from her. Her address on the AMA list is Aurora IL but I believe she's actually in Yorkville which is maybe 40 - 50 miles west of Chicago. My co-worker's pup looks like he's going to be a bit on the big side (he's 7 pounds at 6 months old) but he's adorable and very healthy.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I have two of Cheryl Filson's Maltese.. she is a nice lady. You need to call her though, she will not go into detail re: her dogs via email. She wants to TALK to a live person and get a feel for them. I don't blame her. In this day and age of email scams, one has to be careful.

Below is Cher-Chien's Light As A Feather, aka "Feather". Cheryl's website is: http://www.freewebs.com/cherchien/

Karla
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yours is certainly a cutie, and my co-worker loves his little Wrigley!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Feb 24 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733782


> QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Feb 24 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733367





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Feb 21 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731661





> Cheryl Filson is on the AMA list and one of my co-workers just got an adorable little boy from her. Her address on the AMA list is Aurora IL but I believe she's actually in Yorkville which is maybe 40 - 50 miles west of Chicago. My co-worker's pup looks like he's going to be a bit on the big side (he's 7 pounds at 6 months old) but he's adorable and very healthy.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I have two of Cheryl Filson's Maltese.. she is a nice lady. You need to call her though, she will not go into detail re: her dogs via email. She wants to TALK to a live person and get a feel for them. I don't blame her. In this day and age of email scams, one has to be careful.

Below is Cher-Chien's Light As A Feather, aka "Feather". Cheryl's website is: http://www.freewebs.com/cherchien/

Karla
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yours is certainly a cutie, and my co-worker loves his little Wrigley!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Both of mine are from Cheryl and I highly recommend her! She's a wonderful woman and loves her babies!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeni, check out ChaCa Maltese. Cathy may have puppies available in a few weeks.
Very nice lady.

www.chacamaltese.org


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Feb 25 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734043


> Jeni, check out ChaCa Maltese. Cathy may have puppies available in a few weeks.
> Very nice lady.
> 
> www.chacamaltese.org[/B]



Oh I second ChaCa :chili: :chili: :chili: Cathy has gorgeous pups my Bella is from one of her breedings!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Ladonna Mosley? I have never been aware of a show breeder in my area and she's about 1 1/2 hours away from my store.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 25 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734104


> Does anyone know anything about Ladonna Mosley? I have never been aware of a show breeder in my area and she's about 1 1/2 hours away from my store.[/B]


It looks like she is the rescue coordinator/chairperson for the AMA. :thmbup: 

She shows under L'amee Maltese.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 25 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734104


> Does anyone know anything about Ladonna Mosley? I have never been aware of a show breeder in my area and she's about 1 1/2 hours away from my store.[/B]



LaDonna is awesome. I spoke with her last night. She cares deeply for our breed. And busts her butt for Rescue.
It's been a pleasure dealing with her.


----------

